# Best feed for weight gain



## Spangie (14 November 2011)

Hi.

Last week i took on an Andalucian mare from Spain.  She is in pretty poor condition.  Can anyone suggest any foods that they recommend to get some weight on her, without her becoming too much of a live wire.  Also, she seems to have quite irritated skin.  Is there anything she can have to help soothe it?  Since she's been here she's had 2 baths in dermoline shampoo and i'm now using an ointment the vet recommended, she's also had a cortizone (or something that sounds like that!) injection.  I live in france, so the flies are still irritating here!


----------



## galacasinoking (14 November 2011)

when i got my 20 yr old tb he was like a skeleton. fed him on dodson and horrell 16+ mix. he put weight on in no time! i have now taken him off it though as it is very conditioning, so he is now on light mix. 
as for the itchy skin, im not realy sure to suggest, sorry. maybe try d-itch powder that you add to their food?


----------



## RolyPolyPony (14 November 2011)

I found Spillers Conditioning Fibre amazing for putting weight on my 26yr old WB x TB.

Afraid I am unable to help regarding the ichy skin though.


----------



## Sparkles (14 November 2011)

CoolStance always for me....ring them up or drop them an email as there's a lot more interesting stuff that it helps than just what's on the cover! Regarding helping dermatitis, lami, cushings, azoturia etc.


----------



## doodleberry (14 November 2011)

worm it that may explain the itchy skin? and pink powder is great for proper gut function but top line nuts or mix and alfalfa a works for mine and ad lib hay and lots of love!!


----------



## fabscd (15 November 2011)

Linseed and oil are brill for getting weight on them. My 2 year old had grass sickness in June and dropped weight to the point she looked like an RSPCA advert. I feed her Alfa A oil (Alfalfa chaff with oil) sugarbeet and linseed along with a stud balancer, and she is bcak to looking like a normal horse now.


----------



## Bustalot (15 November 2011)

Sugarbeet for condition. Can't help on the itchy skin sorry x


----------



## Sauerkraut (15 November 2011)

Allen & Page Calm & Condition. My horse looks fab on it. 

Now you have loads of different options  . That really shows how hard it is too decide what to feed. Too many choices!

Regards itchy skin, our vet Gand one of the other horses sn injection a few weeks back. Not sure what it was but probably the same you said. 

Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## heidiharvsnroo (15 November 2011)

Echo what has been said above,  linseed will help put on condition but this might also help her skin too.


----------



## Firewell (15 November 2011)

I echo pink powder x


----------



## bangtidy (16 November 2011)

Hi there a good food for weight gain i found Dobson & Horrell Build n Glow ,you feed it in small amounts and it last quiet a long time! It doe's say how much you would feed a horse on the bag ? But if your worried ring Dobson & Horrell they will advise you and give you the right advice .Its worked wonders on my horse non heating and for show and competision horse and race horse and event horse for weight gain,but with out the fizz.Good luck


----------



## kezimac (16 November 2011)

pure feeds - all fibre, and they do a conditioning feed too.


----------



## squiz22 (16 November 2011)

Baileys No1. I think its amazing and its worked every single time I've needed. I've recommended it to friends who think its good to. Some people think it heats them but I disagree or it hasn't heated any of mine.


----------



## Arkmiido (16 November 2011)

I second the Bailey's No 1. And Oil, lots of it! Is it worth treating with Deosect to ensure itching isn't visitor-related?!


----------



## Regandal (16 November 2011)

I struggle every winter to keep weight on one of my horses, tried most feeds.  A friend who shows suggested Calm & Condition - it's working already. The stuff's amazing!


----------

